# American Found Dead In Pampanga



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

An American national was found dead inside his home in Pampanga, but police said Wednesday no indication of foul play was noted during investigation.


Get The Details Here
(INQ)


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Another sad story Gene of an expat who apparantly had personal problems. RIP mate..cheers


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

If his friend was that worried about him, why didn't he tell someone about his friend's intentions? 

He still might have been alive today if his friend had spoken up. 

As a paramedic, I have run into this many times before with both outcomes. If he was suffering from PTSD, or even mental problems, there is plenty of help out there.


----------



## sysop32 (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't think they were exactly bff's ..... I have lots of friends here but would hardly call them bff's and I am quite sure they don't worry much about my well being - nor do I worry about theirs.

Here in Ph there is only the help that you pay for - and the last one to admit that you have mental problems are yourself. It's really the last place on Earth you want to go if your mind is messed up.

Rest in Peace!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

sysop32 said:


> I don't think they were exactly bff's ..... I have lots of friends here but would hardly call them bff's and I am quite sure they don't worry much about my well being - nor do I worry about theirs.
> 
> Here in Ph there is only the help that you pay for - and the last one to admit that you have mental problems are yourself. It's really the last place on Earth you want to go if your mind is messed up.
> 
> Rest in Peace!


Having good friends here is entirely dependent on who you are and what kind of person one is as well.
There are many good expats that make an excellent friend. The same goes for the locals as well.
In the 10 years of marriage and living here, I have far more good Filipino friends than expats. Serving on the police here for almost that entire time, I have had to put my life in the hands of locals on several occasions and have never had a concern.
Just depends on the type of people ya choose for friends. To have a friend that cares about you and your life and welfare, you have to be that same kind of friend...


----------

